# Farmina N&D Has Arrived - Chewy.com



## FarminaND

The foods are loading on Chewy.com right now.

:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Well, mine is on the way.....Windy the cat will be happy. And I'm even happier that she'll finally be finished with that other food.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Just logged on to Chewy and saw Farmina available; so came here to post about it. I see the word is out already.


----------



## zootv

Strange bag sizes 5.5lb and 26.4 lbs only ... great they finally got it!


----------



## FarminaND

zootv said:


> Strange bag sizes 5.5lb and 26.4 lbs only ... great they finally got it!


Chewy did not want the mid-sized bags. They don't sell well on-line. We also have 1.8lb bags that sell like crazy in Europe too.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

FarminaND said:


> Chewy did not want the mid-sized bags. They don't sell well on-line. We also have 1.8lb bags that sell like crazy in Europe too.


Oh man I wish the 1.8lb bag was available. That literally would have been PERFECT for my little dog since 5.5lbs lasts her about 3 months!


----------



## meggels

Got two 5.5lb bags of the ancestral grain chicken and two 5.5lb bags of the ancestral grain cod. Just got an email that it shipped, so should be here tomorrow or Friday


----------



## PDXdogmom

I ordered one large bag of the low grain Ancestral Cod which I'm sure won't last that long with a 55 lb. lab and a 65 lb. golden. Although I know it will appear in the stores in Oregon in a couple of weeks, I couldn't resist ordering some now.

As far as the bag size seeming odd, the 26.4 lbs. converts to 12 kg which would be a common European size I imagine.


----------



## zootv

PDXdogmom said:


> As far as the bag size seeming odd, the 26.4 lbs. converts to 12 kg which would be a common European size I imagine.


Yeah that makes sense. My sister in law works for Skinners in the UK and they mainly sell the 15kg bag. I'll have to tour their plant next time I go there.


----------



## FarminaND

MarieLovesChis said:


> Oh man I wish the 1.8lb bag was available. That literally would have been PERFECT for my little dog since 5.5lbs lasts her about 3 months!


The distributor in Minnesota ordered a lot of the 1.8lb bags.


----------



## FarminaND

PDXdogmom said:


> I ordered one large bag of the low grain Ancestral Cod which I'm sure won't last that long with a 55 lb. lab and a 65 lb. golden. Although I know it will appear in the stores in Oregon in a couple of weeks, I couldn't resist ordering some now.
> 
> As far as the bag size seeming odd, the 26.4 lbs. converts to 12 kg which would be a common European size I imagine.


That food tests at 32% protein and 19% fat, so you don't need to feed much. Feed like you would a performance food.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

FarminaND said:


> The distributor in Minnesota ordered a lot of the 1.8lb bags.


Ah I live nowhere near Minnesota (California). Oh well, I'm still going to order a 5.5lb bag once her current food gets low. Looks too good to not try it, smaller bags just would have been more convenient :smile:


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Got 5.5lb wild boar grain free and 5.5lb chicken grain-free on the way!


----------



## zootv

What other online retainers will be selling Farmina? I love chewy, but hate paying sales tax


----------



## meggels

zootv said:


> What other online retainers will be selling Farmina? I love chewy, but hate paying sales tax


None for now.


----------



## BrownieM

I am so excited! I am waiting for some samples - I am excited to see how the dogs like it. Which grain free would you recommend for adult standard poodles? And which grain free and which grain inclusive would you recommend for a 4 month old Standard Poodle puppy? 

The grain free large breed puppy had a lot of protein - I usually feed a more moderate amount (35% or less) so I think I might be more inclined to feed either a grain inclusive or one of the regular All Life Stages grain free formulas.


----------



## InkedMarie

meggels said:


> Got two 5.5lb bags of the ancestral grain chicken and two 5.5lb bags of the ancestral grain cod. Just got an email that it shipped, so should be here tomorrow or Friday


Is this just for Abbie or are you trying it for Murph, too?


----------



## InkedMarie

Farmina: will a New England distributor carry Farmina?


----------



## meggels

InkedMarie said:


> Is this just for Abbie or are you trying it for Murph, too?


Murph is getting the ancestral grain cod


----------



## meggels

InkedMarie said:


> Farmina: will a New England distributor carry Farmina?


Not right now...i wish. I wanna bring it into the store.


----------



## InkedMarie

meggels said:


> Murph is getting the ancestral grain cod


I definitely want to know how he does.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I got mine today too. Windy the Cat is happily munching away which makes me very happy. It's the first time she has eaten a new kibble since May 2010 which is when I adopted her. And the kibble she was eating was not great at all, it had a high ash content even though it was as expensive as hell. Not good for a cat with UTI's.
I must admit too, that I'm quite shocked at Chewy's turnaround. I ordered her Farmina on Wednesday afternoon and it got here (SW Florida) this afternoon (Friday). Shipping was either $4.95 or $5.95, I forget, but it's faster than Amazon Prime.


----------



## zootv

Interesting. I ordered from chewy Wednesday afternoon too and I live in Cen Florida and it wont arrive to me till Tuesday. Now I did get free shipping, which i guess means slower service. Hope you cat does well. Having had 2 dogs with kidney issues, its hard getting a good food ...


----------



## meggels

zootv said:


> Interesting. I ordered from chewy Wednesday afternoon too and I live in Cen Florida and it wont arrive to me till Tuesday. Now I did get free shipping, which i guess means slower service. Hope you cat does well. Having had 2 dogs with kidney issues, its hard getting a good food ...


I got free shipping and got it next day lol


----------



## PDXdogmom

And then there is me here on the west coast. I ordered on Weds. afternoon and it is scheduled to arrive by UPS next Weds. Chewy always seems to take a week to ship to this part of the country. That's why I will be glad once local stores begin carrying it here on Poetland.


----------



## beagle812

Does anyone know if chewy will carry the ancestral grain lamb? Its on the Farmina website but Chewy doesnt have it.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

PDXdogmom said:


> And then there is me here on the west coast. I ordered on Weds. afternoon and it is scheduled to arrive by UPS next Weds. Chewy always seems to take a week to ship to this part of the country. That's why I will be glad once local stores begin carrying it here on Poetland.


Same here. I live in California and ordered Thursday night. Won't be here till Wednesday.



beagle812 said:


> Does anyone know if chewy will carry the ancestral grain lamb? Its on the Farmina website but Chewy doesnt have it.


Farmina said the next order to get there will have the Lamb formulas.


----------



## zootv

meggels said:


> I got free shipping and got it next day lol


I must have bothered chewy too much about it, they must have flagged my account :violin:

I also remember Farmina saying chewy will get the lamb in the next shipment ....


----------



## bett

they will have the lamb in time, i was told.
i always get free shipping because i order for 3 dogs so….and it usually comes in two days. this order was split and i got the 3 smaller bags and just waiting for the farmina herring , gf. large bag.


----------



## FarminaND

MarieLovesChis said:


> Same here. I live in California and ordered Thursday night. Won't be here till Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Farmina said the next order to get there will have the Lamb formulas.


The container on the water for Southern California has lamb both GF and Ancestral Grain.


----------



## LProf

PDXdogmom said:


> And then there is me here on the west coast. I ordered on Weds. afternoon and it is scheduled to arrive by UPS next Weds. Chewy always seems to take a week to ship to this part of the country. That's why I will be glad once local stores begin carrying it here on Poetland.


Same here from West Linn, Oregon. The distributor for our area is supposed to send me an e-mail when he gets it in. Supposedly on Monday.

I did order a bag of the Cod from Chewy's, just to get my boys started on it before my retailer gets it in.


----------



## PDXdogmom

LProf said:


> Same here from West Linn, Oregon. The distributor for our area is supposed to send me an e-mail when he gets it in. Supposedly on Monday.


I will be curious how many stores in Portland and the suburbs will carry Farmina. I imagine it will take a few days to show up on the shelves. Do you think the distributor will identify which stores closest to you will stock it?


----------



## LProf

PDXdogmom said:


> I will be curious how many stores in Portland and the suburbs will carry Farmina. I imagine it will take a few days to show up on the shelves. Do you think the distributor will identify which stores closest to you will stock it?


I don't know the answer to that, but what he told me was to have my retail store order it from him, which is what I have done. I gave them the name, address and telephone number of the distributor, and the food I wanted.


----------



## PDXdogmom

LProf said:


> I don't know the answer to that, but what he told me was to have my retail store order it from him, which is what I have done. I gave them the name, address and telephone number of the distributor, and the food I wanted.


Thanks for the tip. Since I ordered the large bag from Chewy, I can afford to wait and see if the three pet food stores I go to most often in SE Portland start carrying it. I know a couple of them have used that distributor.


----------



## Celt

a quick question, how long would a bag of foodstay "good" after opening?


----------



## FarminaND

Celt said:


> a quick question, how long would a bag of foodstay "good" after opening?


After opening we recommend it be used within 3 months, assuming it was kept at room temperature in a dark place.

If you buy a large bag and don't expect to use it within 3 months, we suggest keeping a portion of the food in the refrigerator in the original bag. I will last for a very long time refrigerated.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Six to eight weeks is my comfort level even though a company may say it's fine for longer. I really do think the kibble loses it's fresh aroma and the dogs can tell. I always keep my kibble in the original bag rolled down tightly with a wide food clip. I keep the bag in a plastic bin with a secure lid. With two large dogs eating the same food, it never really lasts that long anyway. When I had only one dog or the dogs eating different formulas, then it might last that long.


----------



## FarminaND

PDXdogmom said:


> Thanks for the tip. Since I ordered the large bag from Chewy, I can afford to wait and see if the three pet food stores I go to most often in SE Portland start carrying it. I know a couple of them have used that distributor.


For all you folks in the Portland area. Whole Pet NW is having a booth this weekend and will be showcasing the foods at the *NW PET & COMPANION SHOW*

Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## LProf

FarminaND said:


> For all you folks in the Portland area. Whole Pet NW is having a booth this weekend and will be showcasing the foods at the *NW PET & COMPANION SHOW*
> 
> Don't miss it!!!!


So, I assume then that they have it in and my retailer can now order it, correct? And, do you know if we will be able to buy it from them at the Fair?


----------



## FarminaND

LProf said:


> So, I assume then that they have it in and my retailer can now order it, correct? And, do you know if we will be able to buy it from them at the Fair?


I really don't know about buying at the fair, but I do know they will have samples and I can confirm the food arrived in Portland at around 6 am your time only 10 miles or so from Vancouver.

I am sure that your store can order it today and they should have it in a couple days.


----------



## LProf

FarminaND said:


> I really don't know about buying at the fair, but I do know they will have samples and I can confirm the food arrived in Portland at around 6 am your time only 10 miles or so from Vancouver.
> 
> I am sure that your store can order it today and they should have it in a couple days.



OK, FarminaND, thanks for that.


----------



## Celt

FarminaND said:


> After opening we recommend it be used within 3 months, assuming it was kept at room temperature in a dark place.
> 
> If you buy a large bag and don't expect to use it within 3 months, we suggest keeping a portion of the food in the refrigerator in the original bag. I will last for a very long time refrigerated.


Would vaccum sealing it and freezing be an alternative to storing in the fridge? It would probably take us a bit over 3 months to feed the bigger bag.


----------



## FarminaND

Celt said:


> Would vaccum sealing it and freezing be an alternative to storing in the fridge? It would probably take us a bit over 3 months to feed the bigger bag.


Yes that would work too.


----------



## LProf

Farmina, how much of the Cod with Ancestral grain would I feed to a 20 pound Pug, who I don't want to gain weight? I don't see feeding recommendations on your website. Is it on the packaging, which I don't have yet?


----------



## FarminaND

LProf said:


> Farmina, how much of the Cod with Ancestral grain would I feed to a 20 pound Pug, who I don't want to gain weight? I don't see feeding recommendations on your website. Is it on the packaging, which I don't have yet?


Feeding instructions are only a guide. Yes they are on the bag. There are so many variables that feeding instructions can only give so much guidance. For a pug, which I assume is neutered, I would recommend 2/3 -3/4 cup per day and monitor the dogs weight. Personally, 2/3rds sounds like the right start. Pugs are known for gaining weight quickly, as you probably know. An intact male terrier at 20lbs would undoubtedly require more food, in comparison.

Feeding instructions industry-wide are excessive because they are based on formulas not reality but that is the way they must be done.


----------



## LProf

FarminaND said:


> Feeding instructions are only a guide. Yes they are on the bag. There are so many variables that feeding instructions can only give so much guidance. For a pug, which I assume is neutered, I would recommend 2/3 -3/4 cup per day and monitor the dogs weight. Personally, 2/3rds sounds like the right start. Pugs are known for gaining weight quickly, as you probably know. An intact male terrier at 20lbs would undoubtedly require more food, in comparison.
> 
> Feeding instructions industry-wide are excessive because they are based on formulas not reality but that is the way they must be done.


Thanks. Understood. Yes, he is neutered. And, yes, I do know that Pugs both love to eat and can gain weight quickly. My bag of Cod I ordered from Chewy's is due to arrive tomorrow. I will start him at 2/3rds of a cup and see how it goes. 

Once I see that both of my dogs like the food and are doing well on it, I plan having my local retailer start to get it in for me. I am in the Portland Oregon area, so they should be able to get it in quickly.


----------



## riddick4811

LProf said:


> Thanks. Understood. Yes, he is neutered. And, yes, I do know that Pugs both love to eat and can gain weight quickly. My bag of Cod I ordered from Chewy's is due to arrive tomorrow. I will start him at 2/3rds of a cup and see how it goes.
> 
> Once I see that both of my dogs like the food and are doing well on it, I plan having my local retailer start to get it in for me. I am in the Portland Oregon area, so they should be able to get it in quickly.


I started my 20lb dogs on 1/3 cup 2x a day and they are doing fine on that so far. I was hoping my Greyhound would eat less of this food, but he is still eating 5 cups a day so far of the N&D low grain chicken. I wanted to try the puppy which is higher protein/fat, but big bags were not available when I ordered.


----------



## FarminaND

riddick4811 said:


> I started my 20lb dogs on 1/3 cup 2x a day and they are doing fine on that so far. I was hoping my Greyhound would eat less of this food, but he is still eating 5 cups a day so far of the N&D low grain chicken. I wanted to try the puppy which is higher protein/fat, but big bags were not available when I ordered.


They forgot to put in the system. The LG puppy food was there in 26.4lbs all along. 

How long has the greyhound been on it? Go slow with weight gain, it will come. Fat accumulation starts in the interior so might not notice it. Best way is to weigh the dog.


----------



## LProf

What is the calorie content per cup of the ancestral grain Cod?


----------



## MarieLovesChis

LProf said:


> What is the calorie content per cup of the ancestral grain Cod?


379.5 calories per cup (one cup is 100gm)

All calorie information is on there website when you click on the specific formula.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Just received my bag of the Ancestral Cereals Cod in the last hour from Chewy. Not that a lab dog is picky, but my lab started sniffing and pawing at the box before I even cut through the tape on it. I hadn't planned on opening the bag for a couple days in order to use up a little more of the old food before I began a transition; but my curiosity and my lab's stellar sense of smell got the best of us.

I've fed a lot of different U.S. and Canadian foods but have never seen a kibble quite the shape and size of this Farmina formula. It's rather large and shaped somewhat like a gumdrop or inflated penny. No complaints . . . just unusual. The bag says it was manufactured in Serbia. At 379 kcal/cup, I'm thinking I may need to feed a little more of it than the current food which is about 405 kcal/cup.

So, I reduced the current kibble by 1/3 cup and added 1/3 cup of the Ancestral Cod. Again, a lab always acts ravenous but she seemed especially excited by the new food. So, we will see how her system handles it over the next week. I'm waiting to start my 13 year old golden on it for a little longer.


----------



## LProf

MarieLovesChis said:


> 379.5 calories per cup (one cup is 100gm)
> 
> All calorie information is on there website when you click on the specific formula.


OK, thanks.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

Just got my Chicken and Ancestral grain today too! Once I took the bag out of the box she went nuts. Probably recognized the smell as she LOVED her sample. And my dog is picky so when she loves something it's always amazing lol.









LOL she thought if she gave me a high five, I would give it to her. High five is her favorite trick to do for treats. That and roll over. I'm so tempted to open it since I know she likes it so much. But I still have a bit of food to get through.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Ok, tomorrow will be one week since Windy the cat has been eating this food. Cut over cold turkey, poop's fine and she's still gobbling it down. 
But what has surprised me is her coat. We were out in the sun this afternoon going for our evening walk and I noticed the hair on her tail was glistening. 
Now, this cat has always had a really bad coat, both of the vets we've been to (FL and IL) have specifically commented on it, so it is pretty noticeable. But now it definitely is starting to gleam. I even asked the other half to look just in case I was illusional or something, but he reckons the same, her coat is definitely getting better. So happy with this food thus far.


----------



## sozzle

Message for Farmina - are you thinking of any distribution down here to New Zealand or Australia at all? maybe it's too soon for you to know whether you are ready to conquer the world yet, however would be good to blow the socks off kibble users (going by all the rave reviews so far) here in NZ.
Maybe the cost would be prohibitive as we are a small country in the middle of nowhere.
Orijen and Arcana made a big splash here 3 years back.

According to a recent survey, NZ has a companion animal population of 5 million pets compared to our human population of 4.4 million.
The food expenditure for those animals is $766 million.


----------



## BeagleCountry

riddick4811 said:


> I started my 20lb dogs on 1/3 cup 2x a day and they are doing fine on that so far. I was hoping my Greyhound would eat less of this food, but he is still eating 5 cups a day so far of the N&D low grain chicken. *I wanted to try the puppy which is higher protein/fat, but big bags were not available when I ordered.*


If you have not ordered you may want to wait a few days. From Farmina's description/picture and my comparison to the Farmina samples it appears as if the food in the Farmina Natural & Delicious Chicken Grain-Free Small & Medium Breed Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food, 26.4-lb bag that arrived yesterday may not be dog or puppy food. The food is tiny, the size of a small BB. I have allergies but to me the aroma is of over roasted, almost burned, meat. My guess is it may be wild boar cat food.

I mentioned this in the thread to Farmina and have emailed chewy.com.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/25002-farmina-kibble-sizes-taurine.html


----------



## BeagleCountry

PDXdogmom said:


> The bag says it was manufactured in Serbia. At 379 kcal/cup, I'm thinking I may need to feed a little more of it than the current food which is about 405 kcal/cup.


I am finding information on the world wide importers and distributors. Where is the info in regard to the location of the manufacturer? I must be looking at it but can't find it on the bag.

It has been my experience that dog food manufacturers often say less of their product can be fed. This is probably true when going from Ol' Roy to a premium brand due to digestibility. I have not found it to be the case when rotating among various premium brands. No matter the premium brand, my 15-17 lb.dogs need 480-500 calories per day. It varies due to activity level. I adjust the amount fed anytime one looks a bit chunky or shows too much waist or tuck up. After I have the correct food and a period of transition it is my intent to test the Farmina "feed less" statement with the 3 kibble fed dogs (2 are raw fed). Except for the low to moderate calorie count, Farmina looks good enough on paper. They may be the one brand that can live up to the feed less claim. Time will tell.


----------



## PDXdogmom

BeagleCountry said:


> I am finding information on the world wide importers and distributors. *Where is the info in regard to the location of the manufacturer?* I must be looking at it but can't find it on the bag.
> 
> It has been my experience that dog food manufacturers often say less of their product can be fed. This is probably true when going from Ol' Roy to a premium brand due to digestibility. I have not found it to be the case when rotating among various premium brands. No matter the premium brand, my 15-17 lb.dogs need 480-500 calories per day. It varies due to activity level. I adjust the amount fed anytime one looks a bit chunky or shows too much waist or tuck up. After I have the correct food and a period of transition it is my intent to test the Farmina "feed less" statement with the 3 kibble fed dogs (2 are raw fed). Except for the low to moderate calorie count, Farmina looks good enough on paper. They may be the one brand that can live up to the feed less claim. Time will tell.


On my large bag of the N&D Wild Cod, I found the place of manufacturing listed on the back of the bag. Look at the section in English. There is one line of bold print just above the dog's weight and feeding guideline boxes. It says n bold print:

Manufactured in Serbia by Farmina Pet Foods with ingredients predominately from Italy, France & Denmark.


----------



## BeagleCountry

PDXdogmom said:


> On my large bag of the N&D Wild Cod, I found the place of manufacturing listed on the back of the bag. Look at the section in English. There is one line of bold print just above the dog's weight and feeding guideline boxes. It says n bold print:
> 
> Manufactured in Serbia by Farmina Pet Foods with ingredients predominately from Italy, France & Denmark.


Thank you very much! Same location and info as yours. It is a label that is placed over info that is printed on the bag.


----------



## FarminaND

BeagleCountry said:


> Thank you very much! Same location and info as yours. It is a label that is placed over info that is printed on the bag.


We have two European plants that are in close proximity to each other, Italy, Nola and Serbia, Indija. Both plants used exactly the same ingredients from the same suppliers. In fact, the shipping time to either plant from suppliers is nearly identical. The only difference is the water 

The Serbian plant is essentially brand new (see attached photo) and allows for easier logistics to certain markets. The logistics people will sometimes use Serbia and sometimes not. The Serbian plant was approximately $30 million to construct.

As for the bags, given the expense of these bags, we used bags in the first deliveries that did not have the USA ingredients and GA already printed, except for a few formulas. It is very common in this industry to use stickers while updated bags are being printed. Subsequent deliveries are using the new style bags with the USA ingredients and GA printed on the bag, so no sticker. The complexity and time involved in transitioning to new bags is quite amazing.

Also, now that the lamb foods are being delivered, subsequent deliveries have come from the Italy, Nola plant because Serbia does not allow the importation of any lamb ingredients even from New Zealand, so no Lamb foods are made there. 

Beagles, I asked the technical staff to take photos of the three puppy kibbles. I crossed my wires when I responded to your question about the size because there are three puppy foods, 2 grain free and 1 with grain.

In response to your comment about the puppy food being wild boar cat food, I reviewed the third party lab analysis that is required for export and this is not the case. We appreciate attentive pet owners very much and I was happy to review that for you. That particular batch tested at 43.75% protein, 23.50% fat and 8.02% total ash, which is substantially below the maximum ash of 8.60%


----------



## zootv

Too bad the plant isn't in Albania, i would go visit as the women their are beautiful! But being Italian myself, nothing is better  As for the bags, you could cut down on your overhead by using properly sized bags. My 12 Kg bag was about 1/3 empty but still weighed 12 Kg. It seems the bags may have been 15kg but only filled to 12kg to be under the higher UPS/fedex tier rate. 15kg seems to be more standard in Europe for a size bag.

BTW, my dogs seem to be really liking the Fish formula. I donated my Fromm bag i got to my local shelter and am slowing stating to move them off of Go! 

Now i have to decide if i am going to move my senior dog to the ancestral formula or stay on his existing ... got to count the caleries


----------



## PDXdogmom

I would guess you might be correct, zootv, about the bag sizing. it could be something Farmina will fine tune in the future for U.S. shipping.

As far as Farmina affixing a label over the back of the bag to give accurate U.S. information, I see no problem with that. Bags are too expensive to not use up existing inventory. I give Farmina credit for putting on the labels; most U.S. companies simply let the incorrect information stay on the bags for the allowed period and you have to go to the website to make sure what is current and accurate.


----------



## BrownieM

I am still deciding if I would like to give Farmina a try or not. I never received the samples I requested, so I hesitate to buy a bag without trying it first given the high protein content. I typically feed foods that are grain free and between 26% and 33% protein. I'm not sure about 37% protein for the grain free foods. I am not opposed to it, I just hope the dogs well do well on it. 

I like the protein level a little better on the grain inclusive, but Millie hasn't eaten grains since she was 16 weeks old. She's 4, and I feel odd changing to a grain inclusive diet.


----------



## FarminaND

BrownieM said:


> I am still deciding if I would like to give Farmina a try or not. I never received the samples I requested, so I hesitate to buy a bag without trying it first given the high protein content. I typically feed foods that are grain free and between 26% and 33% protein. I'm not sure about 37% protein for the grain free foods. I am not opposed to it, I just hope the dogs well do well on it.
> 
> I like the protein level a little better on the grain inclusive, but Millie hasn't eaten grains since she was 16 weeks old. She's 4, and I feel odd changing to a grain inclusive diet.


I am so sorry about the delay in the samples. We will be caught up on Tuesday and you should have them by the end of the week. With the launch on Chewy and support for a number of retail stores in the pacific northwest and the northeast we were very busy. I didn't help that DHL didn't follow instructions and leave the 20 boxes with the reception area.

Again, we are sorry about the delay. 

If I may on the other point, make your decision on the protein level you think is best and not worry too much about the other.


----------



## riddick4811

BeagleCountry said:


> If you have not ordered you may want to wait a few days. From Farmina's description/picture and my comparison to the Farmina samples it appears as if the food in the Farmina Natural & Delicious Chicken Grain-Free Small & Medium Breed Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food, 26.4-lb bag that arrived yesterday may not be dog or puppy food. The food is tiny, the size of a small BB. I have allergies but to me the aroma is of over roasted, almost burned, meat. My guess is it may be wild boar cat food.
> 
> I mentioned this in the thread to Farmina and have emailed chewy.com.
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/25002-farmina-kibble-sizes-taurine.html


I did not want the grain free, but the low grain. 

Not sure whether or not I am going to bother. Joey in less than a week is dropping weight on the 30/18 Ancestral Grain Chicken. I had wanted the 35/20 chicken formula, but that one was not showing available when I ordered, but is now. But I like to only use 2 or 3 different foods so the more dogs that can eat the same formula the better and not sure I want to feed 35/20 to my Dogo puppy. He is doing fine on the 30/18. Eating 4 1/2 cups right now at 4 months. Joey is eating 5 cups and losing weight at 21 months. I am very hands on with my dogs so not sure actual weight loss, but he went from a little flesh covering the ribs to feeling like a rack of bones when you run your hands down his sides. Going to give it another week to see if he stabilizes or not. If I have to increase the food to keep weight on him, it is not worth it when he can maintain his weight on 4-5 cups of another food. 

Circe (Rat Terrier), Copper (Pomeranian) and Rocky (French Bulldog) are eating the Ancestral grain cod and so far doing well. Hoping it helps their coats as all 3 of them have coat issues. Pongo 17 yr old Jack Russell mix is eating the cod and chicken as he likes a variety. Probably going to get a small bag of the wild boar for him too. He likes a different food each meal and at his age as long he eats, I'm happy.


----------



## LProf

I have started both my guys on the ancestral grain Cod, The Yorky/poodle is doing well, but as I transition to more of the Cod, the Pug's stool is getting loose. I will try cutting back on the Cod and stay with more of his old food for a while longer and then start giving more of the Cod and see what happens. 

I am really hoping the food works for him, but my experience has been that he has done better with a lower protein kibble.


----------



## PDXdogmom

This is the fourth day I've been transitioning my lab over to the Wild Cod Ancestral Grain and so far it's going great. She usually is not the fastest to adapt to a new food, but there have been no issues. I probably could feed her the Farmina food at 100% but I'm trying to use up some of her old food. She loves the really pungent aroma it has. 

Although I rotate with a lot of grain-free foods, I think the spelt and oatmeal are well-chosen carbs and hope to see good results.


----------



## zootv

My aussie is transitioning to the Fish GF better than expected. She is the one who always gives me problems, but none so far and is up to 50/50 mix with old food within a week. My Border is doing great all this as well, both dogs have great stool, less gas.  

Ordered the Ancestral Cod for my senior dog today. It has double the Glucosamine than the 'senior food' he is on now, with only 37 more calories per cup. So it might be worth it to try it since Farmina doesn't have a specific food for seniors.


----------



## BeagleCountry

The comment about the label was just a comment not a complaint. I was disappointed in myself for not noticing the label. If I had noticed I may not have needed to ask the country of manufacturer. 

I am one of those people who does not need a fancy bag. A few labels indicating what is in the bag and the nutritional info is sufficient. Through the years I have received a few bags with labels to bring the info up to date which is appreciated and cost effective. Rather it was done by a human or machine the Farmina label is the best quality job I have seen.


----------



## saya

BrownieM I asked for sample in March 24 It came on April 17th. I didn't mind it I mean I'm sure there is tons people asking for samples to test it. I'm sure your samples will be there soon. 

Saya really likes the herring kibble coarse she isn't picky eater she likes any of the variety of foods I give since she is raw fed same with kibble she liked anything given.. 

I plan to switch Bella to the herring kibble once her current food gets low. Going to order it soon.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I was worried about switching to grain inclusive foods but after struggling with all the "best" grain free foods,'I finally went super simple chicken/rice/oat and it fixed our tummy problems as well as completely cured Darby's yeast problems. Grain inclusive is worth a try.


----------



## zootv

Shamrockmommy said:


> Grain inclusive is worth a try.


Same boat as you, am really liking how the Ancestral Grains is performing. I have both GF and AC of the fish, and its really hard telling them apart. The food itself is a little larger than expected, but that is actually making them chew there food more.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

Shamrockmommy said:


> I was worried about switching to grain inclusive foods but after struggling with all the "best" grain free foods,'I finally went super simple chicken/rice/oat and it fixed our tummy problems as well as completely cured Darby's yeast problems. Grain inclusive is worth a try.


Yep same problems here. I have been feeding various grain free foods for the past three years and haven't been happy with the results on any of them. Then it finally hit me that when she was younger and on grain inclusive foods, she was at her best. I went with the grain inclusive chicken. I'll give it a month before I judge how it works for her, but so far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## FarminaND

zootv said:


> Same boat as you, am really liking how the Ancestral Grains is performing. I have both GF and AC of the fish, and its really hard telling them apart. The food itself is a little larger than expected, but that is actually making them chew there food more.


The fish species is of course different but the difference in overall carbohydrate is less than 5%. Our foods with grain are very different in overall nutritional composition than most.


----------



## PDXdogmom

FarminaND said:


> The fish species is of course different but the difference in overall carbohydrate is less than 5%. *Our foods with grain are very different in overall nutritional composition than most.*


*
*

So true. It is one of the reasons I've started to feed it. It is also very unusual to find a grain inclusive food that doesn't include rice.


----------



## BrownieM

My pup Lula eats grain inclusive kibble. That is why I think I will go for one of the grain inclusive varieties for her. And, to make things simple, it would make sense to feed the adults grain inclusive too. The key is to keep puppy in great weight since she is a show dog. So far she seems to be an easy keeper. I also don't want anything too rich as I don't want to stress her still immature digestive system.


----------



## Elisabeth

too bad this food has yeast extract in it as that means MSG.


----------



## FarminaND

Elisabeth said:


> too bad this food has yeast extract in it as that means MSG.


"Yeast Extract" is the required labeling for Mannan Oligosaccharides, MOS, which is a proven pre-biotic. It is the carbohydrate cell wall of yeast that feeds the beneficial bacteria in the gut. It is not digestible to the animal. 

There is no MSG in the food. You are mistaken.

The USA is the only market that does not allow the proper term for this ingredient, ironically.

You will notice on our Italian website: "mannanoligosaccaridi" but in the USA we can only put that in parentheses.

Ciao


----------



## MollyWoppy

I'm just happy with the fact that they don't use any GMO ingredients. I do my best to keep GMO foods out of my house as much as I possibly can.


----------



## saya

How are everyone's dogs doing on farmina? 

Bella still has good bit of current kibble I plan to get some next week.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

saya said:


> How are everyone's dogs doing on farmina?
> 
> Bella still has good bit of current kibble I plan to get some next week.


Onyx has been on it since about a week after it became available on Chewy. I'm very happy with it so far. Haven't seen any drastic changes as my dog was already very healthy, but I'm extremely happy she is continuing to drop the extra weight on this food. Something she hasn't managed to do on any other food. Thank God her itching seems to finally be going away too.


----------



## LProf

saya said:


> How are everyone's dogs doing on farmina?
> 
> Bella still has good bit of current kibble I plan to get some next week.


Have both of my small dogs on it and am almost through my first bag of the Ancestral Grain Cod. Both seem to be doing great. Good poops, and no more incessant licking by the Pug. I just got another bag of it.

I need to feed less of it then some other foods because I want the Pug to lose weight, so am supplementing with frozen green beans.


----------



## riddick4811

I tried the Ancestral Chicken for 2 dogs and Cod for 4 dogs. Joey- Greyhound did ok during transition when I was mixing it with his previous food. After full out switch, poop went down hill. Weight dropped, tried to increase food and got full blown diarrhea. Backed off food, poop was big dark tarry piles, but no longer liquid, but ribs were sticking out more and more each day. This dog can drop weight so fast it is scary. So I just put him back on his other food and he is doing fine now. 

Rocky the Frenchie was on the cod and he has HORRID gas the entire time, it never got better. It was so bad, i couldn't stand to let him in my room at night. I don't like it and will need to find something else, but a friend gave me a small bag of TOTW Salmon and first day on it, gas stopped. 

Pongo my senior dog started refusing it. So I am feeding him Annamaet Option right now and he likes it so far. Loves the tiny pieces and they soften really well. 

Copper the Pom I am not sure what happened, he ate it for 4 days and then he ate supper. Wouldn't eat breakfast, threw up later that afternoon. Food was still formed and firm after being in his stomach for well over 12 hours. But took him to the vet, he spiked a high fever and ended up after treatment being put down. Still not sure what happened. He was a senior dog, but had just had bloodwork last month and it was perfect other than his thyroid and he was put on meds for it which perked him up. 

Circe the Rat Terrier was also on the Cod and she itched herself raw. Also eating the TOTW Salmon and doing fine on it. 

Repo the Dogo pup is still eating it. Other than poop is soft, he is otherwise doing fine on it. He is finishing up the bag of chicken and has 1/2 a bag of cod I'm going to feed him to get rid of it. 

Seriously depressed me cause I was hoping the food would work for them. And then they can eat something like TOTW which I do not like and do fine on it.


----------



## LProf

riddick4811;297049
Copper the Pom I am not sure what happened said:


> Interesting. My Yorkie/Poodle mix tends to get car sick. The other day he threw up while in our car several hours after he had eaten. I was quite surprised to find that the food had not yet digested.
> 
> The kibble that he threw up was still fully formed. Now, in his case it was not the food that made him sick, but the car ride, however is it normal for the kibble to remain undigested several hours after having been eaten?
> 
> Other then this incident, so far I have been very happy with the food.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

LProf said:


> Interesting. My Yorkie/Poodle mix tends to get car sick. The other day he threw up while in our car several hours after he had eaten. I was quite surprised to find that the food had not yet digested.
> 
> The kibble that he threw up was still fully formed. Now, in his case it was not the food that made him sick, but the car ride, however is it normal for the kibble to remain undigested several hours after having been eaten?
> 
> Other then this incident, so far I have been very happy with the food.


I'd imagine different brands might digest at different rates but in my experience, it seems to be an individual dog thing. When my previous dog would throw up, all kibble still looked whole and undigested even if it were twelve hours later.

Onyx on the other hand, when she throws up it's brown mush that has clearly started digesting. Her throw up will look this way even if she only ate a couple hours ago, no matter the brand. So I really think it depends on the individual dog's digestive system.


----------



## LProf

MarieLovesChis said:


> I'd imagine different brands might digest at different rates but in my experience, it seems to be an individual dog thing. When my previous dog would throw up, all kibble still looked whole and undigested even if it were twelve hours later.
> 
> Onyx on the other hand, when she throws up it's brown mush that has clearly started digesting. Her throw up will look this way even if she only ate a couple hours ago, no matter the brand. So I really think it depends on the individual dog's digestive system.


OK, thanks. That is very helpful.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Oh no, poor sweet Copper! I'm so sorry he passed away!


----------



## riddick4811

LProf said:


> Interesting. My Yorkie/Poodle mix tends to get car sick. The other day he threw up while in our car several hours after he had eaten. I was quite surprised to find that the food had not yet digested.
> 
> The kibble that he threw up was still fully formed. Now, in his case it was not the food that made him sick, but the car ride, however is it normal for the kibble to remain undigested several hours after having been eaten?
> 
> Other then this incident, so far I have been very happy with the food.



Repo ate supper around 6 pm and I didn't feed breakfast because we were going to the petstore. We went around 10 AM the next morning. He threw up because he gets car sick and the food was still whole pieces. Didn't look digested at all, still smell the same too. Any other kibble I've fed, is mostly broken down by that time. 

My Greyhound acted funny when he was eating it. Walk around hunched over like the food was too heavy in his stomach. I think the pieces are too big.


----------



## riddick4811

Shamrockmommy said:


> Oh no, poor sweet Copper! I'm so sorry he passed away!


Thank you.


----------



## PDXdogmom

My sympathies to you Riddick4811 on the loss of Copper. It's so hard to lose them.

I've often found kibble pieces to look undigested when my dogs have vomited in the past. I think that's normal.

All is going well for my lab and my golden with the N&D Wild Cod . . . hope it continues to.


----------



## Celt

So sorry for your loss.
Most of the dogs that I've owned have thrown up "whole" kibble rather than mush. Generally, the kibble looks like it's been soaked. Blaise gets "gassy" on some foods. He'll hunch up, do this funky kind of stretch and occasionally throw up. No rhyme or reason to it really.


----------



## NewfieAussie

[QUOTE=riddick4811;297049

Copper the Pom I am not sure what happened, he ate it for 4 days and then he ate supper. Wouldn't eat breakfast, threw up later that afternoon. Food was still formed and firm after being in his stomach for well over 12 hours.





My dogs are the told opposite with this brand, they actually chewy up the Farmina and crunch it up.. I like seeing them chew it up for some reason. lol 

The smaller sized kibble of other brands we use to feed like Fromm they would inhale and choke on sometimes.

Guess all dogs are different but mine are doing real well on the Wild Cod with ancestral grains.


----------



## MollyWoppy

And my cat is doing fabulously on it too. And I too have noticed that whenever she threw up her food, no matter what brand of kibble, it was always formed, never a mush.


----------



## riddick4811

NewfieAussie said:


> riddick4811;297049
> Copper the Pom I am not sure what happened said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dogs all prefer smaller kibble. They all like the size of Annamaet Option. They swallow it all whole no matter what size though. Copper had problems with his esophagus and I think the food aggravated that and is what made him sick. I did try to soften it first, but I think the pieces were too big.
> 
> I think most dogs do fine on most kibbles. But high energy Greyhounds are one of the most difficult dogs to feed. I've discussed it with numerous dog food companies and vets and all run into the same issues I have. Joey for some reason does well on 2 foods and both have corn. I have nothing against corn, but my issue is with the aflatoxins it can contain. And then allergy dogs are a pain in the behind as well. I fed Farmina to my problem dogs, not my dogs that can eat anything. I love the ingredients in Farmina and the high percentage of protein coming from meat, but it just didn't work like I was hoping. I can buy cheaper food and get better results as long as I can just not read the ingredient list when dumping it into the vittlevault.
Click to expand...


----------



## riddick4811

Repo is doing much better now that he is on the cod and I add 1/2 tsp of psyllium powder. Going to try at least one more bag for him. He is a growing pup and his keeping weight on with 4 cups a day where his sister who is 10lbs smaller is eating 6 cups of a different food. No knuckling either, good growth. 

4 1/2 months old, 22 1/2"tall and 50lbs


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Jackson's doing great. We're doing a mixture of Cod and Boar. He's been super active this week, with the pool opening, he's been swimming a lot and running a TON out back so I don't mind giving him the 37% protein Boar when he's very active. But he really loves the Cod a lot!! Also, my dads dogs are LOVING it. Buddy likes boar, Lilly likes cod -- pickiest dogs in existence lol.


----------



## saya

Glad Jackson is doing well. I finally got the OK to order farmina for Bella and it came few days ago love chewy's shipping. 

Saya wanted to inspect it to be sure it was safe for Bella. 
<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0079_zps322eba63.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0079_zps322eba63.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0079_zps322eba63.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0083_zps7fea7e0e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0083_zps7fea7e0e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0083_zps7fea7e0e.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0084_zps1ef2cf6f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0084_zps1ef2cf6f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0084_zps1ef2cf6f.jpg"/></a>

Bella was deeply sniffing it and licking it once in while was hard to get pic of her licking so this pic is best I could get. hehe
<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0087_zps7edd9b94.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0087_zps7edd9b94.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0087_zps7edd9b94.jpg"/></a>

I still have week and half or two weeks of kibble left so It'll be a bit while before feeding it so no opinions on it yet.

I did give Saya the herring for meal sample had enough to feed her for two days so I did it. She has a good strong stomach and handled it fine. She is mainly raw fed gets kibble as a reward. 

For now i just got the chicken and ancestral grains I might try grain free boar eventually for Bella.


----------



## riddick4811

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson's doing great. We're doing a mixture of Cod and Boar. He's been super active this week, with the pool opening, he's been swimming a lot and running a TON out back so I don't mind giving him the 37% protein Boar when he's very active. But he really loves the Cod a lot!! Also, my dads dogs are LOVING it. Buddy likes boar, Lilly likes cod -- pickiest dogs in existence lol.


Are the pieces of the wild boar smaller than the cod? I was thinking of trying it for the small dogs.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

riddick4811 said:


> Are the pieces of the wild boar smaller than the cod? I was thinking of trying it for the small dogs.


I've tried the Chicken Ancestral Grain, Cod, Herring, and the Wild Boar. The Wild Boar is by far the biggest and most dense. The Chicken was the smallest.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Just put in another order for our next bag of grain free Chicken for the cat. This is our new food, both Windy and I are very happy with it. She definitely has smaller, harder, far less smelly poops which makes Mr MollyWoppy very happy.


----------



## A&W

I have three dogs of three different breeds on the chicken grain free food and I couldn't be happier. I am half way through my third 26lb bag.

I cannot find one thing to question about the results of this food.


----------



## riddick4811

MarieLovesChis said:


> I've tried the Chicken Ancestral Grain, Cod, Herring, and the Wild Boar. The Wild Boar is by far the biggest and most dense. The Chicken was the smallest.


Thanks, then it won't work. The chicken and cod pieces are too big.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

riddick4811 said:


> Thanks, then it won't work. The chicken and cod pieces are too big.


Jackson is 17lbs, and my dads dogs are like 10lbs and 20lbs (but should be around 15lbs lol) and they all do fine.


----------



## saya

Here's some pics for size comparisons. This is chicken & ancestral grains vs Totw high prairie. The Totw is bit smaller then the farmina. Bella had few pieces she likes it. She'll be almost out on the 19 so will be transitioning soon. 

<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0001_zpsd6e8a87f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0001_zpsd6e8a87f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0001_zpsd6e8a87f.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0005_zps513f67ea.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0005_zps513f67ea.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0005_zps513f67ea.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/sayashiba/media/kibble/DSC_0015_zps091a23da.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/sayashiba/kibble/DSC_0015_zps091a23da.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0015_zps091a23da.jpg"/></a>


----------



## riddick4811

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson is 17lbs, and my dads dogs are like 10lbs and 20lbs (but should be around 15lbs lol) and they all do fine.


Mine choked on the kibble. Jack has to tiny pieces, his face is flat, he has issues eating out of a bowl, he uses his mouth like a shovel and scoops it up the side and lets the kibble fall in his mouth. Pongo is almost 17 and can not chew big pieces, it hurts his teeth. Rocky choked on the kibble too because he tried to inhale it and his face is flat too. They all do better on tiny pieces. Annamaet Option pieces are perfect size.


----------



## MollyWoppy

My friends Pugs didn't have any problems with it. I find it really sad that some dogs can't eat anything bigger than a penny without risk of dying. ETA I sounded like I was criticising your dogs, which I'm not, it's more about what breeding for flat faces does to them.


----------



## LProf

My Pug can eat it, it's just that the food is too high in protein for him, but I did feed it to him for awhile and had no choking issue.

But, I have read on one of the popular Pug Forums that some Pugs, that wolf down the food, have had choking problems with some kibble.


----------



## riddick4811

LProf said:


> My Pug can eat it, it's just that the food is too high in protein for him, but I did feed it to him for awhile and had no choking issue.
> 
> But, I have read on one of the popular Pug Forums that some Pugs, that wolf down the food, have had choking problems with some kibble.


Rocky is a 10 yr old French Bulldog. He was a puppymill rescue. But he food obsessed and inhales his food. He had horrid horrid gas on Farmina. I think from the amount of air he swallowed trying to eat the bigger pieces. But again- I had a coupon for a free bag of Royal Canin Bulldog formula and gave it a try. Never been a fan of Royal Canin, but the bag lasted him like 6 weeks and he did fantastic on it. It is very large kibble, but it is S shaped. No gas, no digestive upsets, coat was really nice, I saw improvement in less than a week and it continued to get better. But the food is pricey for the ingredients. But again results were nice. 

I tried raw with Rocky and unless the food is completely ground, he will chew, swallow, vomit it back up, chew, swallow, vomit it back up and keep repeating. Jack choked to the point he almost died on raw. I had to hold him upside down and pat him until the piece of chicken back came out. He was turning blue. 

Jack the Boston eats Pro Plan Performance. He does well on the size/shape of that kibble and it keeps weight on him as he is extremely high energy. He loses weight quickly on grain free foods.


----------



## zootv

Well its been a few weeks since everyone is on Farmina fish formulas. I tried to do a kCal replacement equivalent to their old food based on weight/cup measure. Unfortunately the ones on the 50/50 (Grain free/AC Fish) started gaining a little weight, about 1.5lbs. The dog on the AC Fish is doing ok, no weight gain. So I guess the recommendation of about 70% less is pretty accurate. Lucky the two are high energy dogs so just a little more exercise and i'll get that weight off.


----------



## meggels

Murph is a frenchie and inhales all food also. I find that these bigger pieces slow him down a bit though. He's doing really well.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I bought the herring grain free for Emma! Only been two days but no complaints yet. Nice dark, good smelling kibble.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I just heard too that Chewy's will soon have 22lb bags of the Farmina cat kibble. They'll be in stock in about 6 weeks. I'm happy about that, we go through the smaller bags a bit too quickly.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

MollyWoppy said:


> I just heard too that Chewy's will soon have 22lb bags of the Farmina cat kibble. They'll be in stock in about 6 weeks. I'm happy about that, we go through the smaller bags a bit too quickly.


I would worry that 22 pounds would last too long for my one cat. I wish they had a medium-sized bag for cats because I'd really like to give it a try but I also worry three pound bags would not last long enough.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I got 2 x 3lb bags, one chicken, one wild boar and they lasted quite a bit longer than a month. For an 8lb, energetic, free feeding cat. I think I'd get the 22lb bag of chicken a a couple of 3lb Wild Boar and mix them up now and then. I do hear what you are saying though, a 12lb bag would probably be perfect.


----------



## NewfieAussie

It looks like there are now two choices for Farmina to be ordered online. 

Dogfooddirect.com has it on their site, saw this mentioned on another forum and checked it out.

Nice to know if a formula is out of stock at Chewy.


----------



## zootv

yes they started this week. Nice because chewy is out of the dog AC Cod. The only bad thing about dogfooddirect is no free shipping


----------



## LProf

Anyone tried any of the other N&D Ancestral grain formulas, other then the Cod? What else in that line are they importing? I see from the website they make a chicken and lamb.


----------



## FarminaND

All deliveries since the first two include the 4 Lamb foods, two for dogs and two for cats. 

Lamb is available in the Southern California area, Upper Midwest and in a week in the Mid-Atlantic states.


----------



## FarminaND

And Lamb in July in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## BrownieM

LProf said:


> Anyone tried any of the other N&D Ancestral grain formulas, other then the Cod? What else in that line are they importing? I see from the website they make a chicken and lamb.


I just ordered the low grain chicken! My dogs loved the sample!


----------



## saya

Bella is finally done transitioning tot he farmina chicken & ancestral grains from Totw:high prairie. No picking out Bella is a food hog so she eats anything.. hehe

So far no issue poop wise and she loves it. I'll be ordering second bag once low. Might try the lamb eventually, but for now chicken is good.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Emma is doing well on the herring grain free. She's been eating it since the first of the month. My next bag is on the way.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I was wrong she's only been eating it since the 12th. My previous post won't let me edit it on my phone.


----------



## saya

Been on it for three days not really enough to form 100% opinion, but so far so good! 

Bella is a itchy dog at first I thought it was enviromental as she has sensitive skin, but now she has been off Totw:high prairie for while I'm thinking it was issue with food.

I notice that she itches less and no longer rubs her face on couch or floor. She used to rub her face daily sometimes couple times.. and itch once or three times day. 

I'm guessing something in the Totw that disagreed with her. 

Anyways I'm happy with the results it's definitely an upgrade ingredient wise from previous food.


----------



## zootv

Chewy is now out of the chicken AC as well. I asked when they expected the Cod AC in and it shows a 7/1 delivery. So now the question is do i get it from dogfooddirect, which when you factor in shipping costs comes in at $65/26.5lb bag, or $64/26.5lb bag of GF chicken from chewy. Wish DFD didn't charge so much for shipping.


----------



## BeagleCountry

Any idea when Chewy will have the Farmina Wild Cod Low-Grain dog food 26.4 lb. back in stock?

Thank you.


----------



## zootv

was told 7/1 for the Wild Cod AC


----------



## BrownieM

It's unfortunate that it's out of stock. I am just now switching my girls to it, but I may have to switch back to a different food if there will be questions of availability.


----------



## meggels

dogfooddirect.com has it in stock. I just placed an order the other day.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

BrownieM said:


> It's unfortunate that it's out of stock. I am just now switching my girls to it, but I may have to switch back to a different food if there will be questions of availability.


That is my concern as well. I had that problem with dr Tim's.


----------



## zootv

dogfooddirect does have it, my only issue is they charge shipping and therefore the Cod food comes out to be $65 a bag, and for that price i could get the Farmina chicken GF from chewy ...


----------



## BeagleCountry

Farmina Cod Grain Inclusive, 26.4 lb.

Dogfooddirect.com price:
$53.95
Shipping - MN to TX
$16.40
Sales Tax:
$0.00
Total:
$70.35

3 of 5 dogs fed Farmina. 2 fed PMR. It took 3 weeks to get the 17 y.o. transitioned. 10 days for the girl with Cushing's Disease. Just a few days for the third. I was at the point of doing a 3 month evaluation by feeding only the cod formula to determine if there is a change in coat, skin, nails, ear infections, tear stains, dental, energy levels and overall health. At $70.35 for a grain inclusive food it isn't going to happen.


----------



## FarminaND

We apologize for the situation with Chewy.com

Without going into much detail, this situation was completely avoidable.

An additional on-line distributor will be starting in about 3 weeks.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Sounds to me like Chewy's seriously miscalculated the interest in this food. Or how good it is. 
For the first time in the 5 years since I've had her, Windy the cat does not have any crystals in her urine. None. And, for the fist time, she has put on weight. A whole pound. So she's now 9lbs, her perfect weight according to the vet. So she now gets her food portioned out, I don't free feed anymore. 
I personally think this is just a bump in the road, like a lot of new companies starting out, and I don't care about that, it'll get sorted. The significant health improvements in my pet is what I'm thrilled about.


----------



## BrownieM

My two girls are a little over a week into the switch. One of them is doing great, the other has gotten loose stool a few times and barfed twice. For whatever reason the food must be rich for her system, which doesn't usually happen for her - but occasionally it does. I will just have to try feeding her less - but I feel weird feeding her less! She's a hungry bitch - LOL!


----------



## zootv

My dogs coat, skin, ect did great on the Cod AC food. They are on chicken AC now but haven't notice a decrease in these conditions. My red/white border coat has never shined as good. Maybe chewy dropped the ball here without realizing demand. I wish dogfooddirect would decrease shipping. I would order 2-3bags if they did.


----------



## InkedMarie

This is one reason why I think people should have a few foods their dogs do well on: not being able to get it.


----------



## meggels

It's unfortunate, but it's something Chewy could have prevented. Wish they did, as it's cheaper and faster for me to get the food that way. Though, hopefully we will be carrying it in store soon, since there's a distributor in NY/CT now.


----------



## BeagleCountry

FarminaND wrote:
"An additional on-line distributor will be starting in about 3 weeks."

Free or reduced cost shipping?


----------



## FarminaND

BeagleCountry said:


> FarminaND wrote:
> "An additional on-line distributor will be starting in about 3 weeks."
> 
> Free or reduced cost shipping?


It is not finalized at this point but the overall price should not be significantly different. I also believe some of the small breed kibble sizes will be available.

This on-line source has also purchased three times as much food to begin with.


----------



## LProf

How about the Ancestral Gain Senior? Do you plan bringing that in?


----------



## BrownieM

Has anyone else had issues with sloppy stool on this food? I can usually tell within a week if a food will work well for my girl or not. It shouldn't be an issue of needing to feed less, since the calories are 380 per cup and her previous food was 418 per cup.


----------



## LProf

BrownieM, I have with my Pug. I am now trying again to transition him to the Ancestral grain Cod very, very slowly. My Yorkie/Poodle mix has done great with it, and I would really like to get both dogs on the Farmina. However, my prior experience with my Pug is that he simply does not do well on higher protein kibble.


----------



## A&W

BrownieM said:


> Has anyone else had issues with sloppy stool on this food? I can usually tell within a week if a food will work well for my girl or not. It shouldn't be an issue of needing to feed less, since the calories are 380 per cup and her previous food was 418 per cup.


I have three different dogs of three different breeds and ages and their poops are magazine photo perfect.

Brownie, forget about calories. It means nothing. The require calorie calculation that all companies use is a simple math formula that does not take into account the actual ingredients, just the level of protein, fat and carbohydrates.

Chances are you are feeding too much. I cant tell how much your poodles weigh but chances are you are feeding too much. Cut back in small amounts until they firm. The difference of say 1/4 cup makes a huge difference in the output.

This food is very low fiber and relatively low ash, so when you take that into account your dogs are already getting more protein, fat and carbohydrates than a comparable food.

Also, I don't mean this in a negative way, but people that show dogs almost always overfeed.


----------



## BrownieM

A&W said:


> I have three different dogs of three different breeds and ages and their poops are magazine photo perfect.
> 
> Brownie, forget about calories. It means nothing. The require calorie calculation that all companies use is a simple math formula that does not take into account the actual ingredients, just the level of protein, fat and carbohydrates.
> 
> Chances are you are feeding too much. I cant tell how much your poodles weigh but chances are you are feeding too much. Cut back in small amounts until they firm. The difference of say 1/4 cup makes a huge difference in the output.
> 
> This food is very low fiber and relatively low ash, so when you take that into account your dogs are already getting more protein, fat and carbohydrates than a comparable food.
> 
> Also, I don't mean this in a negative way, but people that show dogs almost always overfeed.


No offense taken, though I do not overfeed my dogs - I feed based on body condition and I like to be able to feel but not see the ribs under a thin layer of fat. I have switched two of my girls to this food - one is spayed, 24 inches tall, 45 lbs., an easy keeper and doing great with the switch. The other is 22 inches tall, 37 lbs, typically needs to eat 1/4-1/2 cup more than my spayed female to maintain her body weight. I had a hard time keeping good weight on her with Acana, even though she's a good eater, because if she ate more than 1/5-2 cups daily, she got loose stools. She was too ribby. Similar issue with Dr. Tim's, although I didn't discover the problem until she was nursing puppies and couldn't tolerate more than 3 cups of the food. It wasn't enough for her to maintain any type of good body condition nursing a litter of 9. So, that planted the seed that she might do better with less rich foods like she used to eat in the past. With Victor, PureVita, Pro Plan (I know, I know) and Taste of the Wild, she was able to eat enough to maintain her ideal body condition without any digestive upset. Right now with the Farmina, she is eating about 2 cups and stools are inconsistent. I'll give it more time of course, because it is a great food, but if she isn't able to maintain good weight on it I'll have to try something else for her. It may be that the amount of meat in the food, while ideal on paper, doesn't work well for her.


----------



## InkedMarie

I'm going to end up ordering from Dog Food Direct. I assumed Chewy had the mid size bags but they only offer small and large. I'd only be feeding one dog so the large is too big & the small too small.


----------



## zootv

I emailed dogfooddirect today asking if they would be willing to assist the group here on shipping. Oddly enough i got an email back stating to use their sister site, Petfoodetc.com, where they offer 1/2 off shipping on orders $49 or more. However that web site prices are slightly higher. Here is the breakdown when i compared buying ND Wild Cod AC 26.4lb bag

dogfooddirect = Food, $53.95 + $15.85 shipping = $69.80 total

petfoodetc = Food, $56.99 + $15.85 Shiping - $7.93 shipping discount = $64.91. 

So about $5 cheaper ...


----------



## riddick4811

BrownieM said:


> No offense taken, though I do not overfeed my dogs - I feed based on body condition and I like to be able to feel but not see the ribs under a thin layer of fat. I have switched two of my girls to this food - one is spayed, 24 inches tall, 45 lbs., an easy keeper and doing great with the switch. The other is 22 inches tall, 37 lbs, typically needs to eat 1/4-1/2 cup more than my spayed female to maintain her body weight. I had a hard time keeping good weight on her with Acana, even though she's a good eater, because if she ate more than 1/5-2 cups daily, she got loose stools. She was too ribby. Similar issue with Dr. Tim's, although I didn't discover the problem until she was nursing puppies and couldn't tolerate more than 3 cups of the food. It wasn't enough for her to maintain any type of good body condition nursing a litter of 9. So, that planted the seed that she might do better with less rich foods like she used to eat in the past. With Victor, PureVita, Pro Plan (I know, I know) and Taste of the Wild, she was able to eat enough to maintain her ideal body condition without any digestive upset. Right now with the Farmina, she is eating about 2 cups and stools are inconsistent. I'll give it more time of course, because it is a great food, but if she isn't able to maintain good weight on it I'll have to try something else for her. It may be that the amount of meat in the food, while ideal on paper, doesn't work well for her.


Joey my high energy, hard keeper couldn't eat the Farmina, Orijen, Acana, etc. He does the best of all foods: Pro Plan Performance, but also does fine on Victor Hi Pro Plus and Redpaw 32K. Feeding Victor right now because chewy ran out of the Farmina and my Dogo couldn't eat Pro Plan so I have them both on the Victor Hi Pro. Repo is doing better on the Victor than the Farmina so probably keep him on it for a while. He is eating less and keeping weight on better. Still think Farmina is a good food and their customer service is by far one of the best I've dealt with. If I had less dogs or more money, I would feed it to my easy keepers because all of them are fine on it. But feeding 9 dogs with several being hard keepers and on a budget, I have to go with the best bang for my buck. 2 bags of Victor cost $90 and last 3 weeks for all 9 dogs so not to bad. It would take 3 1/2 bags Farmina at closer to $175 for 3 weeks.


----------



## meggels

Marie, dogfooddirect.com does not offer medium size bags either.

I placed my order. It took a week to get here from the time it was ordered (traveling from MN to CT).


----------



## meggels

Marie, dogfooddirect.com does not offer medium size bags either.

I placed my order. It took a week to get here from the time it was ordered (traveling from MN to CT).


----------



## InkedMarie

Meg, look again, they do. Not all flavors but for some.


----------



## bett

chewy told me 3 weeks for the cod. 
swell.


----------



## BrownieM

Okay, I'm feeding less and stools are looking better. Still a few sloppy afterthoughts at the end for my one girl. I also have found an occasional tuft of her hair in the house the past few days! Very odd, because she's a poodle.


----------



## Cady-Ren

I only got one bag for a dog with a problem. It helped, but she is not into the food and I am glad, as I hate having to order food & expected there would be a problem with availability. So everyone is sure this is a "Chewy" problem after all the time it took the original stuff to get here? Just too many problems with logistics & the food has to travel too far. Doesn't anyone worry about freshness? JMHO


----------



## zootv

The reason i believe it is a chewy problem is that new distributors are getting the food. If it was a supply issue, new stores wouldn't be able to get it either. But who knows in the end ... If my dogs weren't doing so well on it I would try and find something else ... but the other food they do really well on are also very expensive so the AC line is a great price point for me right now!


----------



## A&W

The food I have gotten, several bags, has been only about 5 weeks old, so apparently the transportation is not that long. The company told me every container shipped is made to order and goes in a sealed container from its factory to the distributors' warehouse and by law cannot be unsealed by anyone except the party that purchased it. The company also said the bags are flushed with nitrogen gas. 

When you get other brands who knows how many warehouses have had the food and how it was stored. My local feed store keeps its dog food in a barn with no temperature control. I have no issues where I live getting the food but a few weeks back some bag sizes were sold out.


----------



## BrownieM

Updating now that it's been a couple weeks since I switched my girls to Farmina Low Grain Chicken. For whatever reason one of my girls had some GI upset with the switch, but is now tolerating it very well with excellent stools. And I am now able to feed her her usual amount that she ate on her other food. I'm very pleased with the results and now just wish I could find it locally!


----------



## A&W

I continue to be amazed by this food and I haven't looked at another dog food website in months.


----------



## zootv

BTW Chewy has updated there website, most everything back in stock including the AC Cod! Let the ordering begin!!!


----------



## A&W

SportDogFood.com also carries Farmina now and there is free shipping to many locations. This must be new. My wife loved the free Farmina tote bags.

Dog Food - Made in - ITALY - SPORTDOGFOOD


----------



## NewfieAussie

Oh my gosh, the free Farmina tote bags are darling and big. I want one!

Forget Chewy for next order, I'm going for the free tote bags and placing next order for Wild Cod from SportDogFood.com

Looks like there are different patterns, I like the long dog on yellow tote! Fun!


----------



## zootv

Looks like chewy is again out of stock on most of the AC dog foods ... I am having issues getting my dogs back on the AC Cod food. Started out on GF Cod and migrated slowly to AC cod. Then when i couldnt get the cod, switched to AC chicken and it it went smoothly. Couldn't get chicken so i ordered AC cod and wish i could have migrated slower but couldn't ... now 2 of my 3 dogs have very loose stools. Having to go back to boiled chicken/rice and will try to slowly get them on AC cod again .... frustrating.


----------



## meggels

zootv said:


> Looks like chewy is again out of stock on most of the AC dog foods ... I am having issues getting my dogs back on the AC Cod food. Started out on GF Cod and migrated slowly to AC cod. Then when i couldnt get the cod, switched to AC chicken and it it went smoothly. Couldn't get chicken so i ordered AC cod and wish i could have migrated slower but couldn't ... now 2 of my 3 dogs have very loose stools. Having to go back to boiled chicken/rice and will try to slowly get them on AC cod again .... frustrating.


The grain free fish food is herring. The grain inclusive is cod.


----------



## keylohsierra

Received my first bag of Farmina N&D ancestral grain chicken today. Always a challenge to find one food agreeable to the whole pack. Our two year old DDR (eastern German) German shepherd more challenging than the rest - tried Acana (loose stools), NB, Nature's Logic, Solid Gold most recently Merrick. He has ear and eye symptoms frequently and most recently he and my 8 yo German shepherd a lot of itching on Merrick grain-free. I found quality inconsistent with Merrick too. The last bag was refused by all, including the jackapoo who will eat anything. Having read good things about Farmina AND that they signed the truth About Dog Food Pledge convinced me to give it a go. They all ate their evening meal of Farmina no problem. Will monitor their condition and response over the next few days.


----------



## keylohsierra

So far so good - 3 feedings on the new Farmina ancestral grain chicken (cold turkey switch) - no loose stools, stool volume decreased, no one refused to eat. My observations like everyone's - deep rich color and odor of kibble; smells fresh; appreciate the tote bag along with the order from Sport Dog Food and sample of their organic cookies! Now we'll see what it does for eye goops and ears and itchies over the next few weeks. Will start to rotate with the cod and lamb and hoping we have at long last found a winner for the whole pack!


----------



## MarieLovesChis

Onyx has been on the Ancestral Chicken for the past 3 months and is doing amazing. She lost all the extra weight that I've been trying to get her to lose for the past two years. Just three months later on this food and she's back to her healthy weight! She is also in love with this food, she's so enthusiastic about feeding time. Usually by now she tends to get bored of her food.

I've been using the same bag for these months so the food has been opened for three months and still smells pretty fresh. Onyx usually has no interest when I have a food for too long as it starts to smell like cardboard lol. It's about time for me to put another order in. I'm soo happy with the low grain food but thinking about switching to the grain free as SportDogFood has the small bites kibble in the grain free. I'm hesitant to switch though since this one has been so perfect.


----------



## zootv

I wouldn't switch. I am trying my guys/girl back on AC Chicken to see if it was just a weird bag of AC fish .... got my bag of chicken from sportdog, wife likes the tote. Other than the loose stools on the last bag, coat and skin have been great, no itching, great energy.


----------



## domika

I have to ask, since I have a small dog... did anyone else find the kibble pieces HUGE for not being a large breed specific range? (I fed the grain free Wild Boar recipe) 

As for how we fared on the food, I wasn't a huge fan. Loose stool, Rosco seemed pretty uninterested in it, however that could have been due to the large kibble size. Just wasn't for us, shame because I did want to like it.


----------



## MarieLovesChis

domika said:


> I have to ask, since I have a small dog... did anyone else find the kibble pieces HUGE for not being a large breed specific range? (I fed the grain free Wild Boar recipe)
> 
> As for how we fared on the food, I wasn't a huge fan. Loose stool, Rosco seemed pretty uninterested in it, however that could have been due to the large kibble size. Just wasn't for us, shame because I did want to like it.


Yea, in comparison to any other brand the kibble is pretty big. My 7.5 pound Chihuahua has absolutely no problem eating it though. She actually seems to hack/cough more when she eats super tiny kibble. My next bag of Farmina I'm trying is their small bites kibble to see how that is.


----------



## dredges

I posted this on my other thread but maybe I can chime in here without thread stealing too bad, 

What would you pick for a small breed 10 week old puppy? "boston terrier x brussels griffon"

1. grain free small/med pup kibble 
2. or the ac low grain pup kibble?

they are both chicken based I think


----------



## MarieLovesChis

dredges said:


> I posted this on my other thread but maybe I can chime in here without thread stealing too bad,
> 
> What would you pick for a small breed 10 week old puppy? "boston terrier x brussels griffon"
> 
> 1. grain free small/med pup kibble
> 2. or the ac low grain pup kibble?
> 
> they are both chicken based I think


Grain free or Grain Inclusive really just comes down to personal preference. The differences aren't too huge between the two when it comes to Farmina. Both are very meat heavy.

You can always message Farmina on Facebook (or from the Farmina website if you don't have FB) and give them the details about your dog and ask for their recommendation. They're always happy to help and answer questions in my experience with them. Also if you ask, they will send out a sample or two of your choice. The samples are very big, not just a taste. It's enough to see how your pup's poop and digestion is with it.


----------



## domika

MarieLovesChis said:


> Yea, in comparison to any other brand the kibble is pretty big. My 7.5 pound Chihuahua has absolutely no problem eating it though. She actually seems to hack/cough more when she eats super tiny kibble. My next bag of Farmina I'm trying is their small bites kibble to see how that is.


I guess I didn't know they had a small bites! Maybe when it is readily available I will give it another go.


----------



## saya

Like MarieLovesChis says it depends on your puppy. Saya does fine on grain free, kibble with grain, dehydrated, raw, cooked, etc. Bella seems do better with the low grain kibble compared to grain free. I haven't tried the grain free farmina so not sure how would she do on that. 

The sample portions they give is pretty good compared to some brands. It lasted two days for my 20lb..

The sample I got was the herring and Saya did good with it. 

Bella my mom's boxer has been on the low grain chicken with no issues and loves it. She has no issues with the bigger sized kibble which I like. My 20lb shiba has no issue with the size, but coarse she eats raw and eats things bigger then this.

I made order with sportdog site the coupons are nice.


----------



## InkedMarie

I just ordered a bag of the grain free Boar for Ginger, getting the cute dog bag too!


----------



## FarminaND

domika said:


> I guess I didn't know they had a small bites! Maybe when it is readily available I will give it another go.


SportDogFood.com has Chicken Grain Free in Mini kibble and stores on the East Coast have all the GF foods in Mini Kibble. The Pacific Northwest will have it in late August.

The Mini kibble has always been available but distributors were slow to order it.


----------



## bett

and much as i tried, chewy does not tell you , as they say they will , when the supply of farmina you want comes in.
so, sportdogfood got my order.

again, for the second time, chewy didnt let me know.


----------

